# Low Light & Low Tech Plants



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

What type of plants don't need any special CFL lighting or C02? I have this hood and I think the lighting is T8 if you search up in Petsmart's site. I'm okay with buying Seachem Flourish or any root tabs needed. My sorority needs some plants. I've also been lacking my water changes. ^^"

Questions-
1) Is C02 the same as any source of food for plants? i feel stupid
2) I'm thinking of anubias, crypts, java moss, and some swords, will they work? 

Thanks~


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

The plants you listed seem like they would work in low tech set ups  If you have soil, or are willing to use root tabs, I would highly suggest dwarf lily! The broad red/green leaves are so pretty when they're growing low to the ground, and my bulb is growing and rooting like a monster just from ambient light from the tank right next to it. I'll have to uproot it soon to give away since its way too big for my 2.5 gallon >.>


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Nov 19, 2012)

You could also grow some stems with that hood I reckon. Water wisteria and some kind of hygrophila (either dwarf or giant, depending on your tank size) would grow fast and be great for water quality, without you needing to worry _too much_ about the level of light, provided it's within the color temp they need. The tall stem plants will also help shade any really low light plants (like anubias) so they don't get too much light and start growing algae on them. 

Floating either some frogbit or some water sprite would be good as well. Bettas love either of those, and water sprite can be grown either rooted or floating, so if you get sick of it floating you can stick it into your gravel too.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Alright. Thanks guys!
I never knew my lighting was pretty strong. ^^"


----------



## Bluelily54 (Feb 4, 2013)

I have java moss and hornwort in my little two and a half gallon, they seem to be doing great without any extra fertilizer or anything. =]


----------



## Catie79 (Jan 22, 2012)

I've got that type of hood on my 20g and the low light plants are doing fine. Growth is slow, but I also don't have algae problems so it's nice. The plants you listed sound fine except the sword will get huge. You might want to look at plants that won't get quite that big.


----------



## Kuronue (Oct 12, 2012)

I have water wisteria, anubius, and java fern in my shared tank. All of them are considered low light and low maintenance. Took a good week or two, but things are finally taking off, and I'm not using any Co2 I'm using a little seachems flourish here and there, but its not excel, just the fertilizer.

I also have a lucky bamboo, main thing with that one is to keep the leaves and the very top of the plant out of the water.


----------

